# Filter for Tamron 150-600?



## TrabimanUK (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

I've done it. Placed my order for the mighty 150-600 last night, hopefully it should arrive before September.

There aren't many (good) 95mm filters arround and all are pretty expensive, I know there are cheaper non-branded, but I want a good quality filter for wildlife shots. So, what one would you recommend?

So far I've found these in the £75-100 range:
- Sigma EX DG Ultra Violet (UV) Filter - Super Multi-Coated 
- B+W F-Pro SC 010 Brass Clear UV 70179 
- Marumi DHG 
- NiSi DW1 WIDE BAND PRO MC UV 
- Hama HTMC Coated UV Filter 390 (O-Haze)
- Hoya UV(O)

Many thanks in advance,

Grant


----------



## Invertalon (Jun 12, 2014)

Even though I am a pro-filter user for ease of cleaning and such, I would avoid one on this lens for a few reasons.

1.) Generally, super-telephotos run into issues with filters at times (see 100-400 and even the 400 f/5.6)

2.) Expensive... Expect to pay $100 or more for a good 95mm filter. The lens itself is only $1000, so your paying nearly 10% of the lens for a filter.

3.) Being Tamron and not Canon/Nikon, if you did damage front element and require replacement I am sure it would be about the cost of your 95mm filter. Canon may charge $200-300 for a front element, but I don't see Tamron having such a high markup on a lens.


If you do get a filter, I really like the Hoya HD's if they come in that size... Otherwise, one of the B+W MRC filters.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 12, 2014)

I bought the Marumi. It is great - no adverse effects on IQ, and I dropped it onto concrete and not a mark on it. I normally use expensive B+W, and the Marumi seems just as good.

The reason I bought a filter was to to protect the front when carrying the lens around without a hood, which would normally protect it, in urban settings on vacation to make the lens look a lot smaller.


----------



## Roo (Jun 12, 2014)

AlanF said:


> I bought the Marumi. It is great - no adverse effects on IQ, and I dropped it onto concrete and not a mark on it. I normally use expensive B+W, and the Marumi seems just as good.
> 
> The reason I bought a filter was to to protect the front when carrying the lens around without a hood, which would normally protect it, in urban settings on vacation to make the lens look a lot smaller.



+1 It's a huge piece of glass at the front. I got the B+W.


----------



## photonius (Jun 12, 2014)

I prefer Melitta or Folgers filters. Disposable, and inexpensive. they have some vignetting though


----------



## DominoDude (Jun 12, 2014)

photonius said:


> I prefer Melitta or Folgers filters. Disposable, and inexpensive. they have some vignetting though



Haha I, too, use Melitta filters. My coffee brews through it, and at least that removes the vignetting on my eyes. I wouldn't be surprised if it added a rather rough vignetting if applied on a Tamron 150-600 though...


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 13, 2014)

Reconsider if you want a UV filter. Might be better putting that money into the polarizer you'll want anyways. I love my B+W 95mm CP.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi guys,

thanks for your feedback - especially about the Marumi, as I hadn't heard much about them before.



photonius said:


> I prefer Melitta or Folgers filters. Disposable, and inexpensive. they have some vignetting though



photonius, thanks. You forgot to mention they biodegrabable too! Not too sure about their UV filtering ability, but might make for a romantic misty feel to the shot as the lion is tyrying to rip my face off 

Cheers guys!


----------



## photonius (Jun 13, 2014)

TrabimanUK said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> thanks for your feedback - especially about the Marumi, as I hadn't heard much about them before.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanF (Jun 13, 2014)

I got the clear mulit-coated glass protective filter from Marumi, not the UV, "Marumi 95mm DHG Super Lens Protect Filter ".

One thing in favour of the Melitta filter is that it is 100% guaranteed to remove all vignetting.

Regarding the CPL, doesn't it make the lens rather slow at 600mm with the light loss?


----------

